# Drooping leaves during sunset and night



## Stride (Jul 7, 2011)

Whenever the sun starts setting and it turns night my plants leaves droop. During the day they are nice and up and moving towards the sun but when the sun goes down they droop. The bigger plants with the bigger leaves droop more than the smaller ones. It also seems to happen more the day that I watered. If I water in the morning, that same night it will be more droopy than normal but regardless of if I watered or not they still droop. I use 1 gallon to water 4 plants. So each plant gets 1/4 gallon of watering every 3-4 days. They are in 3 gallon pots so I dont think im overwatering. Is this normal for plants to droop at night or is there something wrong?


----------



## TichySmokeSmoke (Jul 7, 2011)

Cold plays a big part to the breathing and growing. When i water with nice cold and its a flush even under lights they do the same thing, the water makes the root cold


----------



## abberation (Jul 8, 2011)

This sounds a bit like over watering. Are they dry when you water them?


----------



## Calmag (Jul 8, 2011)

Its normal for them to droop when the sun start to go down, and go back to normal when the sun is up! If there droopy all the time and look wilted, then your over watering


----------



## DenverBuckets (Jul 8, 2011)

Calmag is correct when plants sleep at night indoor or outdoor the leaves lay down at night and perk up during the day. That is based soley on my own experience which is fairly extensive in both enviroments.

Also Hello World


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 8, 2011)

Some drooping during the dark is normal in some strains. And at 1/4 gal of water per 3 gal pot, it sounds more like underwatering. You need to water each pot until you get some runoff. Overwatering is not caused by watering to frequently but by watering to often......


----------



## MrGhettoGrower (Jul 8, 2011)

It's just sleeping at night

I don't think it should droop that much at night!


----------



## Seana23 (Jul 8, 2011)

Calmag said:


> Its normal for them to droop when the sun start to go down, and go back to normal when the sun is up! If there droopy all the time and look wilted, then your over watering


what Calmag said is right, its called tourpor... all plants do kit, some more than others... Tomatoes do this quite a lot and look very saggy at night, but its just the plants respiring (breathing), dont worry about it, unless they start doing it in the day light...

XXX


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 8, 2011)

MrGhettoGrower said:


> It's just sleeping at night
> 
> I don't think it should droop that much at night!


MJ plants do not sleep. They grow around the clock, lights on or off.


----------



## Stride (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright thanks guys. Yeah they dont droop during the day at all. They perk up as soon as the sun comes up. And ill look into watering them more.


----------



## obijohn (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I can see my leaves droop as the sun sets. Totally normal


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 9, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> MJ plants do not sleep. They grow around the clock, lights on or off.


They rest at night by relaxing the leaves. Why have them stuck out as there is no sun to catch.


----------



## cutelyaware (Jun 23, 2012)

What, what, huh? 
What is the difference between "two frequently" and "too often"?


----------



## jermwars (Sep 11, 2013)

Stride said:


> Whenever the sun starts setting and it turns night my plants leaves droop. During the day they are nice and up and moving towards the sun but when the sun goes down they droop. The bigger plants with the bigger leaves droop more than the smaller ones. It also seems to happen more the day that I watered. If I water in the morning, that same night it will be more droopy than normal but regardless of if I watered or not they still droop. I use 1 gallon to water 4 plants. So each plant gets 1/4 gallon of watering every 3-4 days. They are in 3 gallon pots so I dont think im overwatering. Is this normal for plants to droop at night or is there something wrong?



I use a beneficial microbe brew from earthworm castings and so forth.

I stopped using it briefly out of laziness and shortly thereafter i noticed droopage at night...i put up with it...then i had one start doing it during the day a little bit and that stirred my energies enough to brew up another batch and sure as chutes they sprung back to life at night within a couple days...

This is in DWC so you get a zone thats like a petri dish for bad microbes and i imagine this would be true - to a degree - in soil as well.

Either way, i would imagine theres a fungus in the roots or maybe even gnats chowing on fungus thats chowing on roots.

Microbe tea WILL eliminate those possibilities and do a lot of other good in the process.

Im sure your question is long since answered, but incase someone else is looking into this situation of nocturnal flaccidity...wormpoo tea is a very likely fix.

Also!! Dont believe that its not a problem...a lot of people have posted that they are of the opinion that its perfectly normal and while it may be usual for them, its not the posture of a perfectly healthy plant. It dosent look healthy as soon as you see it...because its not...even if they perk back up during the day.


----------



## junior870 (Sep 11, 2013)

i have 10 healthy females all in diff stages of flower, and they all droop at night and spring back to a 45 degree angle @ sunrise.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 11, 2013)

look up circadian rhythm i think it's called.


----------



## Greenwhilley (Sep 11, 2013)

One of my girls does this big time. I grow indoors and about an hour before my lights go off, she starts drooping. If you were to see her like this you would say she's sick.
But an hour after lights back on she is stiff again.

its nearly that time now, I'll do a before and after pic.


----------



## junior870 (Sep 12, 2013)

photosensitive proteins in the plant make it look perky during the day, while during the dark they are not firing so you're leaves droop. if you're leaves are drooping during the day that indicates a problem.


----------



## BWG707 (Sep 12, 2013)

My plants used do droop at night but I've noticed right before going into preflower they all started to stay perky throughout the day and night, maybe a slight droop late at night but not much. I did increase the amount of water somewhat. I think by giving them more water it helped with the hydraulics within the plant structure. I think it pumped up the pressure within the plant keeping the plant more erect. Just my observation and conclusion.


----------



## jermwars (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine did too...and then they didnt. 

Or now they dont, that is to say...Theyre crisp and praying all night long.

Junior - do you use beni tea?


----------



## Devish (Jan 10, 2014)

This is an old post, but.

I've got a case of brown algae / root shit that I'm dealing with now. 

Watch time-lapse videos of grows. They do relax to some degree at night but I think a root-issue (like algae) will make it more pronounced. Like an early warning indicator perhaps.


----------



## coxy22 (Feb 28, 2014)

watchhowIdoit said:


> MJ plants do not sleep. They grow around the clock, lights on or off.


I'm pretty sure I grew while I was sleeping...but then again I can't prove that.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 28, 2014)

it sounds like a possible root problem. like watchhowldoit said[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] on watering. also if you can take it out of the pot and check your roots. make sure no bugs are eating them[/FONT]


----------



## Patient101 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wh


jermwars said:


> I use a beneficial microbe brew from earthworm castings and so forth.
> 
> I stopped using it briefly out of laziness and shortly thereafter i noticed droopage at night...i put up with it...then i had one start doing it during the day a little bit and that stirred my energies enough to brew up another batch and sure as chutes they sprung back to life at night within a couple days...
> 
> ...


. What is this tea? How do I make it?


----------



## bullSnot (Jan 10, 2017)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Some drooping during the dark is normal in some strains. And at 1/4 gal of water per 3 gal pot, it sounds more like underwatering. You need to water each pot until you get some runoff. Overwatering is not caused by watering to frequently but by watering to often......


that last line does not make sense "Too Frequently vs Too Often". That is the same thing. Kinda like saying Your nose bleed is not caused by picking your nose, but by sticking your finder in your nose. I think what you meant was OVERWATERING is not caused by the volume of water, but by too frequent watering


----------



## Chief Chieferton (Jun 19, 2018)

There is no deficiency, over or underwatering if this happens at dusk. Root growth takes over, at night collected energy is sent to the roots. Very noticeable growing in ground. Pots and artificial light make it much less obvious. My 2 cents.


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

Stride said:


> Whenever the sun starts setting and it turns night my plants leaves droop. During the day they are nice and up and moving towards the sun but when the sun goes down they droop. The bigger plants with the bigger leaves droop more than the smaller ones. It also seems to happen more the day that I watered. If I water in the morning, that same night it will be more droopy than normal but regardless of if I watered or not they still droop. I use 1 gallon to water 4 plants. So each plant gets 1/4 gallon of watering every 3-4 days. They are in 3 gallon pots so I dont think im overwatering. Is this normal for plants to droop at night or is there something wrong?


Grandpa why do the plants droop at night? If at night they droop they are asleep, now if one or two are not drooping we call those re re's ya keep an eye on those ones =_


----------



## Chief Chieferton (Jun 23, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> Grandpa why do the plants droop at night? If at night they droop they are asleep, now if one or two are not drooping we call those re re's ya keep an eye on those ones =_


They are called perennials actually, close tho grandpa. They're not worth watching closely. If you earth grown annuals don't do this you need better soil.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 10, 2018)

Stride said:


> Whenever the sun starts setting and it turns night my plants leaves droop. During the day they are nice and up and moving towards the sun but when the sun goes down they droop. The bigger plants with the bigger leaves droop more than the smaller ones. It also seems to happen more the day that I watered. If I water in the morning, that same night it will be more droopy than normal but regardless of if I watered or not they still droop. I use 1 gallon to water 4 plants. So each plant gets 1/4 gallon of watering every 3-4 days. They are in 3 gallon pots so I dont think im overwatering. Is this normal for plants to droop at night or is there something wrong?


Sorry to thread bump but I read this whole thread and was curious what fixed it if any of the information in this thread helped or not? Or if something else was causing it? I only ask because my plant has been doing it for a couple days now. Tonight it started with 3 hours of light on time left.


----------



## Medicated Bonsai (Oct 10, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Sorry to thread bump but I read this whole thread and was curious what fixed it if any of the information in this thread helped or not? Or if something else was causing it? I only ask because my plant has been doing it for a couple days now. Tonight it started with 3 hours of light on time left.


A lot of people experience this. I think it's pretty normal, I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe someone else can give a more scientific reason, rather than "they know when its time to sleep". Good luck on your grow!


----------



## CannaCountry (Oct 11, 2018)

Move along...nothing to see here...but sleeping plants. The photo period of the sun sets a rhythm for the plant. The same sort of rhythm it sets for you and I. When the day nears its end and the sun begins to set, we as people begin to grow tired, put our feet up, unwind, relax, prepare for bed, etc. Plants operate the same way. You're fine...


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 11, 2018)

Medicated Bonsai said:


> A lot of people experience this. I think it's pretty normal, I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe someone else can give a more scientific reason, rather than "they know when its time to sleep". Good luck on your grow!


I appreciate the help. I started to worry because there was still4- 6 hours of light on time and she was basically laying down. Like full upside down U laying down. Thanks again!


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 11, 2018)

CannaCountry said:


> Move along...nothing to see here...but sleeping plants. The photo period of the sun sets a rhythm for the plant. The same sort of rhythm it sets for you and I. When the day nears its end and the sun begins to set, we as people begin to grow tired, put our feet up, unwind, relax, prepare for bed, etc. Plants operate the same way. You're fine...


I hope this is the case because when it happens it looks like she's dying. Tops point to the floor not up.


----------



## Medicated Bonsai (Oct 11, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> I hope this is the case because when it happens it looks like she's dying. Tops point to the floor not up.


Nvm, that sounds a bit extreme. I would start a separate thread.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 11, 2018)

Medicated Bonsai said:


> Nvm, that sounds a bit extreme. I would start a separate thread.


Ok. I'll probably do that. This is my plant right now. Looks normal right? I have a grow journal for this plant maybe ill take pics tonight when she wilts and do some show and ask? She's got moisture in the soil. So I know she's not dry dry.


----------



## Medicated Bonsai (Oct 11, 2018)

Merica_Mike said:


> Ok. I'll probably do that. This is my plant right now. Looks normal right? I have a grow journal for this plant maybe ill take pics tonight when she wilts and do some show and ask? She's got moisture in the soil. So I know she's not dry dry.


Hm well she looks quite happy and doesn’t show any problems from what I can see. I bet the drooping is fine. Just take a picture at her ‘droopiest’ and post a thread. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 11, 2018)

Medicated Bonsai said:


> Hm well she looks quite happy and doesn’t show any problems from what I can see. I bet the drooping is fine. Just take a picture at her ‘droopiest’ and post a thread. Better safe than sorry!


Will do. Thanks again man. Your right better safe than sorry!


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 12, 2018)

Medicated Bonsai said:


> Hm well she looks quite happy and doesn’t show any problems from what I can see. I bet the drooping is fine. Just take a picture at her ‘droopiest’ and post a thread. Better safe than sorry!


She didn't droop last night. I'm confused about it but if she's not dropping then I have no problems or questions lol I guess I will see if she droops tonight.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 12, 2018)

I have some strains that droop at night and others that don't... or I wonder if drainage has any effect on the drooping? Some strains droop a hour or two before bedtime. Oh well, it's all fun!


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 12, 2018)

Omg... 
Simple google search will show the answer. 
The leaves standing up to reach the sun is actually caused by air pressure differential in plant photosynthesis. Co2 going in O2 coming out of the leaves. If the leaves are "up" they are transpiring well. If they droop they are not. So... if the sun goes down then photosynthesis isnt happening and the leaves will droop. 

Some strains more than others. I had some romulan plants that seemed to die at night. Looked like peeps standing with their arms tight to their sides. Turned out that their giant leaves were to heavy for long thin stems to hold up. But when the lights came on fuckers stood right up hands in the air like kids at a concert. 

Anyway... you get my point. Google is your friend. If youre going to grow then it is best to acquire a little general growing knowledge...


----------



## Moldy (Oct 13, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Omg...
> Simple google search will show the answer.
> The leaves standing up to reach the sun is actually caused by air pressure differential in plant photosynthesis. Co2 going in O2 coming out of the leaves. If the leaves are "up" they are transpiring well. If they droop they are not. So... if the sun goes down then photosynthesis isnt happening and the leaves will droop.
> 
> ...


Well, that clears that up! I only use Google for other stuff, growing not so much. Good post!


----------



## cla0071 (Oct 14, 2018)

hows the Colorado life treating ya pimpn ? We miss yall back here in the gay corn state a bunch. Honestly I Need more pics as Im starting to get the itch to grow again really bad man. Hay do you have my scale by any chance ? You said in one of your post got the day off Where U working at now days ??


----------



## Merica_Mike (Oct 20, 2018)

cla0071 said:


> hows the Colorado life treating ya pimpn ? We miss yall back here in the gay corn state a bunch. Honestly I Need more pics as Im starting to get the itch to grow again really bad man. Hay do you have my scale by any chance ? You said in one of your post got the day off Where U working at now days ??


I'll do an update when I can bro. Been hella busy working. Just doing dishes and mopping. No I don't have your scale but I got your hookah and am putting it to good use lol I had to have g buy me a scale cause I haven't been paid yet lol day 3 of flowering! Going to give her a gallon of week 5 feed at quarter strength in the morning when the lights turn on at 6 am. She is a beast dude! She hasn't really stretched much yet but I'm measuring her everyday to see. So far about 17-18 inches above the top of the bucket and about 20 inches wide all the way around. So far I'm very pleased with this plant. Her vigor and ability to bounce back from my mistakes are outstanding. Her smell is getting pungent. Has a fruity lemonish dirt chemical smell its weird but smells so good lol


----------



## WeedRat (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi everyone I know this is a very old post, but maybe it will be helpful for someone)
I got 4 autos in my tent, 2 GG from Fast Buds and 2 AK47 from Dutch passion
So 2 GG”s droop every night 2-3 hours before light goes off, but 2 AK’s don’t do that at all! And yes - if I water them - they droop even more that same night!
Also - it happened that I’ve checked them one morning before lights turned on - and guess what - they did perk up before the lights even turned on! So different strains have different characteristics
Good luck everyone
PS - I just have registered here to write this post and usually do not comment on such forums, because it’s illegal in my country to grow bud and English isn’t my first language so I’m sorry if I misspelled or wasn’t clear


----------



## Moldy (Jul 11, 2019)

WeedRat said:


> Hi everyone I know this is a very old post, but maybe it will be helpful for someone).
> I got 4 autos in my tent, 2 GG from Fast Buds and 2 AK47 from Dutch passion.
> So 2 GG”s droop every night 2-3 hours before light goes off, but 2 AK’s don’t do that at all! And yes - if I water them - they droop even more that same night!
> Also - it happened that I’ve checked them one morning before lights turned on - and guess what - they did perk up before the lights even turned on! So different strains have different characteristics
> ...


You get an A- for your english, you just left out some periods is all. Better english than most of us around here.


----------



## WeedRat (Jul 11, 2019)

Moldy said:


> You get an A- for your english, you just left out some periods is all. Better english than most of us around here.


Thank you Sir! You made my day


----------



## bush5087 (Oct 13, 2019)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Some drooping during the dark is normal in some strains. And at 1/4 gal of water per 3 gal pot, it sounds more like underwatering. You need to water each pot until you get some runoff. Overwatering is not caused by watering to frequently but by watering to often......


Are you serious? Like perhaps you need a dictionary. The word frequently and the word often mean the same thing a simple grammar check and perhaps a vocab lesson will help you on the internet


----------



## bush5087 (Oct 13, 2019)

bush5087 said:


> Are you serious? Like perhaps you need a dictionary. The word "frequently" and the word "often" mean the same thing. A simple grammar check, and perhaps a vocab lesson will help you with your activities on the internet


----------



## Alien88 (Oct 22, 2019)

obijohn said:


> Yeah, I can see my leaves droop as the sun sets. Totally normal


One of my plants does it too. I read that it is normal.


----------



## steve870 (Oct 23, 2019)

it is because the plant uses it's sugars during the day through respiration and during the night, it bring it's excess sugars stored in it's roots, back up in it's leaves but doesn't burn them because respiration need light


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2019)

OPs plants are in heaven by now ....


----------



## Takeoff28 (Apr 19, 2020)

Merica_Mike said:


> I hope this is the case because when it happens it looks like she's dying. Tops point to the floor not up.


My plants are doing the same thing. The healthiest looking plant during the day (also the biggest), Plug Seedbank Sorbet, is the one that does it the most. After reading through this entire thread and from what I've noticed, it does seem to be a rhythm the plants naturally have that is exaggerated when the plant's roots get cold. Lights off is 930 am so they probably get the coldest before lights off. They would normally droop a little if they were not cold because almost bed time, droop even more because cold and almost bed time. The plants I see it in the most are 3-4 weeks in veg, getting big but stems still very flexible. I know my flowering plants lay down at night, but not as much, probably because stems are stiffer.


----------



## bush5087 (Apr 29, 2020)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Some drooping during the dark is normal in some strains. And at 1/4 gal of water per 3 gal pot, it sounds more like underwatering. You need to water each pot until you get some runoff. Overwatering is not caused by watering to frequently but by watering to often......


I'm going to be honest every time I've watered any of my pots or my plants I have never ever watered them so much that I actually see runoff coming out the bottom holes to me that's too much of a risk of drowning them. Also my goal is to grow smaller style plants because I have two roommates to be considered off I can't exactly be growing a freaking pot farm upstairs in my room trying to be a kingpin or something lol


----------



## steve870 (Apr 29, 2020)

bush5087 said:


> I'm going to be honest every time I've watered any of my pots or my plants I have never ever watered them so much that I actually see runoff coming out the bottom holes to me that's too much of a risk of drowning them. Also my goal is to grow smaller style plants because I have two roommates to be considered off I can't exactly be growing a freaking pot farm upstairs in my room trying to be a kingpin or something lol


this is preferable in soil it takes too much time to dry but it is dangerous if you are feeding them beacause of salt accumulation. Maybe aim for smaller pots i grow in 1 gal coco coir


----------



## pameladmillus11 (Apr 30, 2020)

my plants also begin to droop at night a few hours before my lights shut off. I grow in a tent. This is a new grower and I’m using a live soil. I can’t figure out what the issue is either.


----------



## steve870 (Apr 30, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ryan sentner (May 31, 2020)

What does it mean when my plants stand up at night then droop as soon as I put them in the sun then?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2020)

Nothing of concern... its just plants being plants .
Leaves rise and fall .. plants metabolize day and night.


----------



## xtsho (May 31, 2020)

Ryan sentner said:


> What does it mean when my plants stand up at night then droop as soon as I put them in the sun then?


Plants worship the sun so at night when the sun is gone they reach towards the sky awaiting it's return. When the sun comes back they bow out of respect for their god.


----------



## Ryan sentner (May 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Nothing of concern... its just plants being plants .
> Leaves rise and fall .. plants metabolize day and night.


Ok thank you I was just worried because I transplanted n thats what they did


----------



## Ryan sentner (May 31, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Plants worship the sun so at night when the sun is gone they reach towards the sky awaiting it's return. When the sun comes back they bow out of respect for their god.


Much appreciated u have made my day a little better much appreciated


----------



## Suryia (Aug 3, 2020)

Just to add my experience, there seem to be two types of droop that happen near the end of the light cycle. There is a droop that happens to all my plants that looks like they are standing at attention with arms to side when lights out (happens to them all, it seems like sleep?). Also, I have noticed that there is a droop where both the stem and leave droop together and doesnt look as rigid as their regular "sleep droop". This second type is usually an indicator to me that light saturation has been reached for a plant. You will also notice the temperature rise if the droop is caused by light saturation. Just what I have seen in my grows.


----------



## jamesjms123 (Mar 3, 2021)

my plants drop ever night before lights go out. hold your arms out for 18 hours i bet you drop to .lol


----------

